
No-deal Brexit: UK firms 'praying' for article 50 extension, says KPMG - melonkidney
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/28/no-deal-brexit-uk-firms-praying-for-article-50-extension-says-kpmg
======
melonkidney
From TFA:

 _However, weak sterling was still encouraging US and Japanese buyers to take
a risk [investing in the UK], McMillan said: “They are calculating that a
rational solution will be found. This is a real vote of confidence in UK
companies, supported by tailwinds from a strong dollar and yen against
sterling._

I wonder if one outcome of Brexit will be that native English speaking
customer support becomes more cost effective. Are any companies thinking about
setting up UK-based support centers post Brexit?

~~~
StudentStuff
The UK would be badly time shifted from most of the high income Anglophone
population, plus labor standards and wages are still fairly high (even at a
severe hourly wage discount). Rural Canada is still more appealing IMO if
native English is required.

